
SCALE 8x: Eric Hammond on Deploying Linux on EC2 - msacks
http://www.thebitsource.com/tech-conferences/scale-8x-eric-hammond-deploying-linux-ec2/
======
fierarul
Actual link: [http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale8x/blog/eric-hammond-
depl...](http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale8x/blog/eric-hammond-deploying-
linux-ec2)

